# Sicilian: Beddra



## Irishcutie3

A friend left me a message on one of my pictures on myspace and he said "Grazie Beddra".....? Does anyone know what this means!? Thanks in advance for the help!

Uno dei miei amici ha lasciato un commento su uno delle mie foto su myspace e lui ha detto "Grazie Beddra"...Cosa vuol dire in Inglese o se non sai puoi speigarlo forse in Italiano. Grazie mille....


----------



## underhouse

Maybe it's dialect for "grazie bella" that means "thank you beautiful girl".
Do you know where your friend is from?


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Irishcutie3,

welcome to WRF.

As far as I know, there's no such word in Italian. 
I think it's a typo. Something like "Grazie Bedda" (Sicilian dialect for "Grazie bella" = Thank you beautiful), but I think you should ask your friend what he/she meant. 

Saoul


----------



## Irishcutie3

Yes...he is from Palermo.

Thanks for your help 

E Grazie Mille Saoul...forse intendeva grazie bedda! Grazie...


----------



## Gioxi81

Hello,
I am from palermo too! 

In Sicilian bedda can also be spelled as beddra but it has the same meaning which is bella, beautiful.

The different spelling depends on which part of the Sicily you are from.
Sometimes when pronouncing that word, that dda is pronounced like if almost there is a r there, hence the double spelling


----------

